# No Whispernet Signal After Registering and Restart - HELP!



## rping (Apr 21, 2010)

I just received my Kindle today as a birthday gift.  My gf ordered it for me, so I had to deregister the kindle on her account and re-register it under mine.  Long story short, I called customer service because I was not able to do it online.  The cs representative was helpful and registered the kindle to my amazon account.  Everything was working fine (the kindle updated itself with my information, with full whispernet signal).  The cs rep told me to restart the device.  After the restart, I have no signal for whispernet.  I don't get it!  I've tried a hard reset; turning wireless  on and off again, but nothing has worked.  

Anyone ever ran into this issue or have any ideas?

Help would be much appreciated!

ps. I've tried the menu->settings-> 3-1-1 trick, but to no avail.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing that you have done should have affected the modem. Certainly it is possible that there is an outage right now in your area (goodness knows, AT&T has problems in my area). I suggest you let it lay this evening, and have a look again tomorrow.


----------



## rping (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I was thinking the same thing, but I thought it was too much of a coincidence that within the 2 minutes of me restarting, the signal went from full to nothing.  When I go to settings-> 3-1-1, i can see AT&T Microcell 3G, AT&T Microcell 2G, and T-Mobile(2G).  I've tried connecting to each one of them separately.  I figured that if there was absolutely no signal, it wouldn't be able to find these networks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday.  Great gift.
Be sure to plug it in and let it charge.  
deb


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

rping said:


> *The cs rep told me to restart the device. After the restart, I have no signal for whispernet. I don't get it! I've tried a hard reset; turning wireless on and off again, but nothing has worked. *
> Anyone ever ran into this issue or have any ideas?
> 
> Help would be much appreciated!
> ...


So then what? The Kindle CS just left you hanging with a kindle that had whispernet when you called, you followed their directions, and now it doesn't? I think you should call back and get either a higher lever support or tell them you aren't hanging up until you get a tech person. I've never heard of them doing something like that. Kindle CS is usually pretty good.


----------



## rping (Apr 21, 2010)

Just as an update, I called CS back.  I had a feeling that my Kindle was still on the lost/stolen list and was banned from the whispernet network.  This was the reason I had to call in the first place (I couldn't register it under my account after de-registering it on my gf's account).  Not sure why this happened, I followed the instructions on the Amazon website for Kindles received as gifts.  All's good now..

Amazon CS is top notch, it's half the reason why I chose the Kindle over the Nook.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad you got it straightened out. Kindle CS is wonderful. Happy reading.


----------

